# Problems learning to walk on lease (or where can I get a kid-size harness)



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I am trying to teach my 4 mth old wether Boer to walk on a lease. Plans are to turn him into a pack and/or cart pulling goat. He wears a collar all the time so that is not a problem. But when I put a lease on he spends all his time pulling and then gasping for air. He is special needs (not to swift mentally, some motor issues, and vision problems). I have no idea if that is playing any part in learning to walk on the lease. I am wondering if he would catch on if the lease was attached to a harness instead. This is my first attempt at training a goat. I welcome any advice. Plus, does anyone know if anyone sells harnesses designed for kids or if not, any ideas on how to make one? I don't like the idea of chocking the poor boy every time I try to take him for a walk.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

All of my goats did that too. What I did was I would pull and continue to pull, and once they took even the smallest step forward PRAISED them and gave them a treat. They learned pretty fast. :laugh:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I found that pony sized horse halters can work as goat harnesses. Miranda here (can't remember her screenname ATM) told me to try them and with the right adjustments they worked quite well.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey I'm Miranda,
and for teaching to lead you are probably best off with a halter. I like rope halters which you can make (or buy from me lol) but webbing ones can work at times as well... to answer your question about special needs... yes most goats go ballistic if you try and get them to lead but if he has motor/vision issues that is almost certainly a factor. I'd take things very slowly... literally one step at a time. Remember if he isn't comfortable with his own body and surroundings he will be even less happy than a normal goat about someone trying to take control. Your job is to make sure he feels safe and I would be willing to bet that leading will follow.. 
Good luck!
M.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I like nylon rope halters, you can get small sheep onse that should fit. They are only 3 or 4 dollars each. We train on the nylon halter and then switch to both for a while and then for the show we just use the collar. You will have more head control with a halter and less chocking. As far as where to get them, We got ours at the feed store in town.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If all else fails, teach him to tie in a safe area on a short leash. He will teach himself that he can't get away and will learn to not pull back on the collar. I use it as a sacking out excersize. Tying them and then brushing and picking up feet putting the blanket on and off etc. It only takes a little while for them to quit fighting being restrained.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

goathiker said:


> If all else fails, teach him to tie in a safe area on a short leash. He will teach himself that he can't get away and will learn to not pull back on the collar. I use it as a sacking out excersize. Tying them and then brushing and picking up feet putting the blanket on and off etc. It only takes a little while for them to quit fighting being restrained.


This is what I do too. :hi5:


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

You should put your goat in a halter,preferably nylon webbing that is wide so he does not choke himself. I think most of your problems with him are he is choking from the collar. I wrote today's blog about basic halter training , maybe it would help. It is on my web page. I don't think his special needs will be a problem , we also have a special needs doe with similar problems and she has been working for nine years ( packing and driving a cart). Good luck to you. If you have any more questions, I would be glad to help.


----------



## FFApride (Oct 8, 2012)

face halters never worked for my goats, But I think I will try the restrained to the fence thing to get them used to it
I use a dog harness that goes around my boer's body. Then I clip a leash to it, and a rope with a water jug at the end. They're very used to pulling now.
Kinda a weird way to do things.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Bambi said:


> You should put your goat in a halter,preferably nylon webbing that is wide so he does not choke himself. I think most of your problems with him are he is choking from the collar. I wrote today's blog about basic halter training , maybe it would help. It is on my web page. I don't think his special needs will be a problem , we also have a special needs doe with similar problems and she has been working for nine years ( packing and driving a cart). Good luck to you. If you have any more questions, I would be glad to help.


Thanks. I just read your blog, which was helpful, along with what everyone has said. His pulling is he wants to get to where he is going without any restrictions, he is in a hurry. Next time I go to town I will look for a sheep harness and once found will tie him to a tree and see what happens. He adjusted fast to a collar and when we added a bell, he got use to that quickly too. He keeps his distance from the other goats (bullying) and gets so absorbed in whatever he is eating that he doesn't respond when called and we fear him getting lost when out grazing (bell for when he wanders out of sight). He is a sweet boy and I hope he remains sweet as he grows up. His vision problems appear to be peripheral (he can spot a bottle 30+ feet away) but has trouble finding us and gets startled easily. I'm glad to know other special needs goats have been able to become working goats. Around here goats only purpose is food and $$. If they aren't breeding, then off to market they go. I have a couple friends who understand having affection for a goat but most are commercial ranchers with 100's of goats. So turning my little Sport into a working goat will be fun, useful, and will help justify his existence.

Bambi, I have one question for you. Does your special needs girl act like she is cold? All summer long, and this is Texas, our boy laid in the sun. Everyone else would be in the shade but not him. With the temps starting to drop I am concerned how he is going to fare come winter. I did see sheep sweaters to keep show sheep clean in a feed store in San Angelo and we may pick up one for him. I am just wondering if our boy is just a sun lover or if maybe he is unable to regulate his body temp very well.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes Texas girl our special needs doe (Lucy) loves to lay in the sun. I do keep a blanket on her in the winter and even when it is foggy during the summer. She gets cold. 
I think you will do fine with your special needs boy. Remember the greatest tool in training a goat is patients.


----------



## goatwrangler (Oct 15, 2012)

I use my long buggy whip and loop it behind their butt. Hold the ends together with the lead. When you pull the lead you will automatically pull their butts and click to them like you would a horse. Of course constant praise "That's it, good boy, come on baby" seems to work as well. He'll get the message.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Texas.girl said:


> I am trying to teach my 4 mth old wether Boer to walk on a lease. Plans are to turn him into a pack and/or cart pulling goat. He wears a collar all the time so that is not a problem. But when I put a lease on he spends all his time pulling and then gasping for air. He is special needs (not to swift mentally, some motor issues, and vision problems). I have no idea if that is playing any part in learning to walk on the lease. I am wondering if he would catch on if the lease was attached to a harness instead. This is my first attempt at training a goat. I welcome any advice. Plus, does anyone know if anyone sells harnesses designed for kids or if not, any ideas on how to make one? I don't like the idea of chocking the poor boy every time I try to take him for a walk.


What we do is put them on their leash and do the horse with the carrot treat so they learn to walk beside you and when they get distracted give the treat a little shake.


----------



## honeymeadows (Nov 20, 2012)

Zarafia do you have a photo of a goat wearing a pony halter as a harness? I'd love to see it.


----------

